# Fixing Drivers in T-Jets



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I have a couple Aurora T-Jets where the driver has lost his head. I was wondering how this is repaired.

Can the entire driver be removed from the seat and replaced (the Dash drier looks like a nice replacement)? If so, how is this done?

Can just the head be replaced? If so, who sells heads.

Thanks...Joe


----------



## slotrod65 (Dec 4, 2005)

I prefer Road Race Replica heads.

http://www.roadracereplicas.com/

Click on Car Body Misc on the left hand column, then scroll down. For an exact replacement head choose number 1310.

I thought they also used to sell a 1 piece T-jet driver made of rubber... I don't see that anymore... Or did someone else like Weird Jack ?


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Weird Jack sells one-piece resin drivers. I have used a bunch of them. They are cast with a resin blob at the bottom that you have to remove... it sands off quite easily.

--rick


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

How do you replace the existing driver if you want to replace it? Is it a seperate piece or molded into the seat?

Thanks...Joe


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

It should be a separate piece depending on the car.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

old blue said:


> It should be a separate piece depending on the car.


I'll be working with the AC Cobra and the Hot Rod Roadster.

Thanks...Joe


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

I have those, they are definitely a body and head separate from the seat.


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

I buy heads from Tom Cammarata - [email protected] - I think they are $1 a head. He also sells on ebay. His seller ID on ebay is 112796. I like them because they are flesh colored so all you need to do is paint hair. He also sells complete drivers of all styles including Vibe drivers.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*CLIX* .... hero, horror, sports .... *CLIX*
.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

I believe most of the original Auroras the head was a seperate add on. The ones i had where the head was missing, I drilled out the remaining plastic and stuck in the replacement with a little Super Glue. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

I took the pilots out of all of the model airplanes I did as a kid and used a dremel to trim the body into a neck that would fit in the hole. Sure the drivers have helmets and goggles, but it is better than having headless drivers!!


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

*The Cheapest Solution*

Hey, Joe,

Years ago, I discovered you don't need those expensive driver heads ...
... not as long as you can print up your own Team stickers










I call this fellow
_The Headless T-Bird Runner_
... talkin' about the man ...

-- D
.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Assuming it's just a runner, you can find cheap airfix army's from various decades (Local thrift or hobby shop) and or a box of unpainted RR figures will work.

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

> *SCJ* sez:
> ... cheap airfix armies from various decades...


Hey, not a bad idea. 

But it does make me want to have a driver with a tall Napoleonic shako hat










But I'd sand it to a more aerodynamic teardrop cross-section, of course. :lol:

-- D


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Hahahahahahaha that's awesome 

--rick


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Dslot said:


> Hey, not a bad idea.
> 
> But it does make me want to have a driver with a tall Napoleonic shako hat
> 
> ...


 

:lol:

LOL, leave the hat and paint it blue.....Marge Simpson can be your driver.


-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

The heads either fall off or break off. 

Just drill the neck out to clean the torso bore for a re-load. 

Torsos are about the same, they either pop right off or completely self destruct if you try to pry them loose for a transplant project. I'll give it a gentle probe with the screwdriver to see if it will pop free. 

If it doesnt pop right up, most times you'll be savaging a wreck to save the drive anyway. I cut out the seat/interior, then nibble away with a blade until I get the torso picked clean of the parent material. This is more often the case with slobbery vintage re-glues. 

After market nogins are a necessary evil. Theres just not enough originals to go around. Testors flesh colored enamel for the head. Then a practiced flick of medium thinned semi gloss black lacquer for the hair.


----------

